# To Gov Gavin Newsom :  Stop it RIGHT NOW ...We The AMERICAN Citizens KNOW !!!!



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

*THIS IS A FALSE FLAG EVENT.....!*
*
IT'S A HOAX YOU ARE PERPATRATING AND YOU CAN STOP IT RIGHT NOW !

YOU WILL LIVE WITH THIS THE REST OF YOUR NATURAL LIFE......

STOP IT RIGHT NOW AND LET CALIFORNIA RETURN TO PRODUCTIVITY...!!!!
*
*BE A BOLD MAN AND DO THE RIGHT THING !!!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2020)

Lol! What a loon you are.


----------



## nononono (Mar 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Lol! What a loon you are.


*Am I........*
*You said that about the Mueller Report comments and I was right.
You said that about the Impeachment Fiasco comments and I was right.
You said that about Stormy Daniels Lawyer comments and I was right.
You said that about China was hiding the nCov Virus and I was right.
Now you think I am a loon because I see our rights being whittled away drastically day by day.
And YOU think it's ok.....
I do not and I will exercise my right to FREE SPEECH as long as I can !!!!
They have no proof that THIS Chinese Virus is doing what they are claiming it is doing.

They need to come clean to the AMERICAN PUBLIC with factual Data that can be verified....
I have seen absolutely NO EMPIRICAL DATA that supports these Draconian Measures being
taken on the American Public.....*

*This is Flat out DESTROYING AMERICAS ECONOMY *
*WITH ABSOLUTELY NO REASON TO DO SO !!!!! 

THIS IS COMPLETELY WRONG AND YOU KNOW IT !!!!*


----------



## notintheface (Sep 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THIS IS A FALSE FLAG EVENT.....!*
> 
> *IT'S A HOAX YOU ARE PERPATRATING AND YOU CAN STOP IT RIGHT NOW !
> 
> ...


Narrator's voice: this wasn't a false flag event.


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Narrator's voice: this wasn't a false flag event.


*Ummm.......Yes it was, and Gov Gavin Newsom is in " Deep " with the CCP/DNC on this one......*



*"I Am The Target": Silenced Chinese Virologist Tells Tucker COVID-19 Intentionally Released, CCP Trying To 'Disappear' Her *



 by   Tyler Durden    
Wed, 09/16/2020 - 08:20

Hours after her unceremonious Twitter ban for, we assume, presenting evidence that SARS-CoV-2 was created in a Wuhan lab, Chinese virologist Dr. Li-Meng Yan appeared on "Tucker Carlson Tonight," where *she told the Fox News host that the virus is a "Frankenstein" which was designed to target humans* which was *intentionally released*.





"It could never come from nature," she Yan - an MD/PhD who worked with coronavirus at the University of Hong Kong


"*There is evidence left in the genome*" - which Yan *detailed in a 26-page scientific paper co-written with three other Chinese scientists*. "They don't want people to know this truth. Also, that's why I get suspended [from Twitter], I get suppression. *I am the target that the Chinese Communist Party wants disappeared*."



When Carlson asked her why she believes the virus made it's way out of the Wuhan lab, Dr. Yan said "*I worked in the WHO reference lab, *which is the top coronavirus lab in the world at the university of Hong Kong. And the things I got deeply into such investigation in secret from the early beginning of this outbreak -* I had my intelligence through my network in China, involved in the hospitals, institutes and also government.*"


"Together with my experience, I can tell you - *this is created in a lab.*"


Watch:








Dr. Yan *fled Hong Kong on April 28* on a Cathay Pacific flight to the United States. She believes her life is in danger, and that she can never go back home.


"The reason I came to the U.S. is because I deliver the message of the truth of COVID," Yan told _Fox News _in July.








As we reported at the time:


Yan said that discussion between colleagues in China about the disease *took a sharp turn *after "doctors and researchers who had been openly discussing the virus *suddenly clammed up.*" Contacts in Wuhan went completely dark *and others warned not to ask them about the virus* - telling Yan "We can't talk about it, but we need to wear masks."


"There are many, many patients who don't get treatment on time and diagnosis on time," said Yan, adding "*Hospital doctors are scared, but they cannot talk. CDC staff are scared.*"




> She said she reported her findings to her supervisor again on Jan. 16 but that's when he allegedly told her *"to keep silent, and be careful."*
> "*As he warned me before, 'Don't touch the red line,'"* Yan said referring to the government. *"We will get in trouble and we'll be disappeared."*
> She also claims the co-director of a WHO-affiliated lab, Professor Malik Peiris, knew but didn't do anything about it.
> Peiris also did not respond to requests for comment. The WHO website lists Peiris as an "adviser" on the WHO International Health Regulations Emergency Committee for Pneumonia due to the Novel Coronavirus 2019-nCoV.
> Yan was frustrated, but not surprised - Fox News



"I already know that would happen because I know the corruption among this kind of international organization like the WHO to China government, and to China Communist Party," said Yan. "So basically... I accept it but I don't want this misleading information to spread to the world."
WHO denies that Professor Malik Peiris directly works for the organization, telling _Fox_ in a statement "Professor Malik Peiris is an infectious disease expert who has been on WHO missions and expert groups - as are many people eminent in their fields," adding "That does not make him a WHO staff member, nor does he represent WHO."
Read the rest of the report here.  







*Do a " Little " more research Snotrunningdownyourface....
It was a complete " False Flag " and the Governor is involved
in the release......He knows what he/they did...!
So does Gov Andrew Cuomo.......He is in it all the way up to his neck.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

*Do a " Little " more research Snotrunningdownyourface....*
*It was a complete " False Flag " and the Governor is involved
in the release......He knows what he/they did...!
Not to mention ....what happened to the Chinese Citizen who was running the 
California ( CalPers ) Pension Financial Plan where 80 % ...Yes 80 % of the 
funds are invested in CCP Military Advance Development.....
And what about the California Health Director who resigned in Late August
over " Data " mismanagement.*
*So does Gov Andrew Cuomo.......He is in this all the way up to his neck.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 16, 2020)

I've been seeing more and more of these lately....

*Unaffordable housing. Record homelessness. Rising crime. Failing schools. Independent contractors thrown out of work. Exploding pension debt. And now, a locked down population while the prisons are emptied. Hold Gavin Newsom accountable. Gavin Newsom must go. *

Our Recall Gavin campaign is building a grassroots organization with over 80,000 California voters already signed up as volunteers to sign and circulate recall petitions. That number is growing every week. And this is just the beginning. 









						REBUILD CALIFORNIA
					

Unaffordable housing. Record homelessness. Rising crime. Failing schools. Locked down population while the prisons are emptied. Governor Newsom has failed!




					recallgavin2020.com


----------



## notintheface (Sep 16, 2020)

With the lack of coordination + the locations of those signature stations, they won't get enough signatures in time, but more power to them.





__





						Gavin Newsom recall, Governor of California (2019-2021)
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've been seeing more and more of these lately....
> 
> *Unaffordable housing. Record homelessness. Rising crime. Failing schools. Independent contractors thrown out of work. Exploding pension debt. And now, a locked down population while the prisons are emptied. Hold Gavin Newsom accountable. Gavin Newsom must go. *
> 
> ...



*Gov Gavin ( Gruesome ) Newsom is one Greasy haired POS Filth that should go work at 
picking up " poop " in the City he collapsed....His Aunt's piece of Trash by the sea.

I am sick and tired of that " Rich " wanna be thug talking shit to California, his 
tough guy act is well past worn out.....all he every was was a suck up to
Gordon Getty's money...no way in hell would he have ever been successful 
without it.
And.....you Guessed it, he got his start in Politics from none other than 
" Heels Up Harris's " pimp Willie Brown. Good ole " Willie " put Gruesome in
charge of San Fransisco's city Parking and Traffic Commission. The following 
year ...once again Good Ole " Willie " appointed him to the Board of Supervisors.
I'll guarantee he calls Jerry Brown all time crying the blues.....
What a f@#king pussy with a silver spoon in his mouth...  *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 16, 2020)

notintheface said:


> With the lack of coordination + the locations of those signature stations, they won't get enough signatures in time, but more power to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s due to the stupidity within their ranks.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Gov Gavin ( Gruesome ) Newsom is one Greasy haired POS Filth that should go work at
> picking up " poop " in the City he collapsed....His Aunt's piece of Trash by the sea.
> 
> I am sick and tired of that " Rich " wanna be thug talking shit to California, his
> ...


I agree.  Stinking rich kids who suck off their parents.  Good that your president started off on the hard scrabble tenderloins of the NYC mean streets.


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I agree.  Stinking rich kids who suck off their parents.  Good that your president started off on the hard scrabble tenderloins of the NYC mean streets.


*Trump is a success
Gruesome is in Distress
You are a Fool
You are without a Tool
It's time to Digress
Now get out of that Dress*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Trump is a success
> Gruesome is in Distress
> You are a Fool
> You are without a Tool
> ...


I’ll bet your mother had a loud bark


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll bet your mother had a loud bark


*Good freaking God .....How old is your flea bag bitten ass....!*


----------

